# Help! Stanley Dovetail Jig H-61-B



## williamchjacobs (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear Anyone,

My dad gave me a Stanley Dovetail Jig H-61-B, which he used only once and has no information on how it is supposed to be used. 

I tried it today, but with no success. I was using a normal 1/2 inch wide dovetail bit and I can not seem to make the two pieces fit. 

Does any one have a manual for the Stanley Dovetail jig H-61-B or can tell me if it came with more than one comb? Or does the jig take a special bit with a special angle? 12 degree or 14 degree?

I appreciate any help that I can get.

William


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but you may find a link here :How-To Guides: Hand Tools I had hoped for a little better info, but thus is all i found. Hopefully, someone will be able to do better than i did.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI William

Many of the dovetail jigs are almost the same ,use the link below it should do the trick 
Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails — Woodworking Online

==========


williamchjacobs said:


> Dear Anyone,
> 
> My dad gave me a Stanley Dovetail Jig H-61-B, which he used only once and has no information on how it is supposed to be used.
> 
> ...


----------



## WARNOLD (Jul 11, 2009)

William, did you ever get your dovetail jig going?? I have one that I use quit often. I just joined this site this week, Wendell


----------



## DeadWood Renaissance (Feb 1, 2011)

*Stanley H61-A dovetail jig manual*

I'm in the same boat. I just received one of these and don't have a manual to show me how it works. I'd really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction on where to go to get one. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ted

Long shot ,drop this guy a note he may still have it with the manual, can't hurt to ask  if so maybe he will make you a copy of it.. 

Vintage Stanley "Handyman" Dovetail Jig

=========



DeadWood Renaissance said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just received one of these and don't have a manual to show me how it works. I'd really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction on where to go to get one. Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

DeadWood Renaissance said:


> I'm in the same boat. I just received one of these and don't have a manual to show me how it works. I'd really appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction on where to go to get one. Thanks.


The Stanley jig appears to be a copy of the original PC jig that only did half-blind dovetails. You could try using the half-blind instructions from the current PC 4212 jig:

http://www.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/DovetailJigManual.pdf

Note that the guide bushing and bit size/angle may be different.


----------



## saltman (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the useful tips till later all keep SMILIN!


----------

